# Matte Photo Paper N?



## tedh (Jul 19, 2014)

OSX 10.8.5 with Aperature, after selecting print In the pull down menu under "quality and media" I have a choice of Matte Photo Paper and Matte Photo Paper N. What is the difference between the two?


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 27, 2014)

I was just looking for the answer to that myself. I would also like to know the other nomenclature they use, such as 1/2, 2/3 or 3 under Photoshop print settings/printer profile.


----------



## tedh (Jul 28, 2014)

I guess this is an unkown.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi folks. 
Just a thought, but don't apple have a pretty good helpline for their hardware and OS? I know that the son of a family friend works at one here in the UK, he is very knowledgeable, and willing to do research for answers he doesn't have in his head! 
Worth a go? 

Cheers Graham.


----------

